# The Innokin iSub



## Derick (26/3/15)

I think the pic is probably a prototype, looks a bit rough!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Nice find at @Derick!
RTA's are getting a whole new meaning


----------



## zadiac (26/3/15)

Why I cannot find this on Innokin's website? Wanted to get more info. Not listed in their products.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (26/3/15)

And More Pictures!!






@Derick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (26/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Why I cannot find this on Innokin's website? Wanted to get more info. Not listed in their products.


it's not released yet, they have sent some info packs to their biggest vendors


----------



## zadiac (26/3/15)

Derick said:


> it's not released yet, they have sent some info packs to their biggest vendors



Ah, ok. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## rogue zombie (26/3/15)

Looks good!


----------



## Dirge (26/3/15)

Derick said:


> I think the pic is probably a prototype, looks a bit rough!
> 
> View attachment 23804



Nice find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## zadiac (26/3/15)

I think I like this


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Nice find at @Derick!
> RTA's are getting a whole new meaning



Fairly certain that this is not an RTA....nothing rebuildable about it. This is a clearomizer...or tank 

And such a pity (and step backward IMO) that it has a plastic tank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HealthCabin (27/3/15)

Very Nice product. We love it.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

@free3dom, lol, ok i missed that 
Agree, the plastic tank is not ideal

Reactions: Like 1


----------

